# TileFish Rigging



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

Read somewhere that the tile fish is lazy and will not move up off bottom and up into the water column to take bait. A "normal" grouper will move up off bottom to take the bait. 
If this is so, and if some of the people on this forum that fish for and catch tile fish would be so generous as to reply, would it be a fair assumption for me to put 2 weights onto my rigging? A heavier weight on bottom and a slightly lighter weight at the top of the rigging so the baits/ hooks lay flat onto the bottom. Or is this simply none sense that I have read? Should I use only one weight and after it hits bottom, let out some slack? :help:

Appreciate all help and replies with this. 

Regards


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

No if you read this somewhere it was correct. We use a weight at the top and bottom but the heavier weight is on the bottom. Try to position the drift and lay your line out off the reel so the baits will lay horizontally on the bottom. Most of our Tilefish are caught on the bottom 2 hooks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They arent lazy, but wont come too far out for a bait. I used to use a two weight system, but do not anymore and I haven't had any issues with catching them with only a bottom weight. The key to multiple hookups for me is waiting for the initial hookup, then free spooling the line out to allow the initial fish to bring the rig back down to the colony. There's no need to worry about snagging since the best tile spots are soft mud. 

Another thing I thought I'd ad, use BIG baits. We kind of set our own, modest limit on tiles on our boat and to make each fish count I like to use large strip baits of bonito, blackfin, etc. I cut strips about 10 inches long and 3-4 inches wide and sometimes larger. Golden tilefish have large mouths and the bigger baits will keep the smaller fish from piling on. Don't be surprised if you catch some big yellow edge grouper alongside the tiles, they love to hide in tilefish burrows. 

For my rigs, I use 3-4 drops about 18 inches apart with each drop about 8-10 inches long. I use 300lb for my rigs. You don't have to use this heavy, but it won't deter bites and will last much longer. 

Hope it helps


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

"For my rigs, I use 3-4 drops about 18 inches apart with each drop about 8-10 inches long. I use 300lb for my rigs. You don't have to use this heavy, but it won't deter bites and will last much longer."

Chris,

I purchased 50 ft of 500 lb leader material a while back that I have not used. Can that be used for making rigging for tile fish or is it too heavy? The line came with the crimps and chaffing gear. I hate to see it go to waste.

And thanks for your reply.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm willing to bet you could use 1/4in rope and it would work. Try it on a few rigs and bring one or two lighter ones. If the heavy rigs catch just as many, then no need in buying more material


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd thought about the same thing, if the bite gets slow I drop the whole rig to the bottom


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

*tile fish*

NOT SURE ABOUT THEM BEING LAZY BUT I WENT OUT ABOUT 2 WEEKS AGO HIT 700-800 FT.DEEP AND ALL THE TILE FISH WE CAUGHT WERE ALL ON THE TOP 2 HOOKS LARGE WEIGHT ON BOTTOM ABOUT A 5-6 HOOK LEADER 12 INCHES APART SO THEY MUST BE HUNGRY


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Why are you yelling?! Lol


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

I appreciate everyone's help and replies with this issue.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

I have one other question for all. I am having hard time keeping my braid line tied to my mono line and / or swivels. 

What type knots do you guys use between the braid / mono and braid / swivels?

Thx


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

braid / mono-Albright and braid / swivels-palomar


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

lastcast said:


> braid / mono-Albright and braid / swivels-palomar


 
Thanks.........will try it. :thumbup:


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

On the knot issue. I've found that with braid you should nearly double the amount of twists or turns with your braided line as compared to your monofilament. So if tying the same knot with braid or mono. Five twists if using mono. Ten twists if using braid.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

Dynamic said:


> On the knot issue. I've found that with braid you should nearly double the amount of twists or turns with your braided line as compared to your monofilament. So if tying the same knot with braid or mono. Five twists if using mono. Ten twists if using braid.


 
Thanks for the info........much appreciated. I will try this. :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

To keep from slipping we use a bimini twist in the braid to a barrel knot on the snap swivel. This allows one leg of the line to the swivel to break and the other is still remain attached. A touch of super glue can be used to keep the braid knot tight. It's usually rigged before we leave the dock and the deep drop rig doesn't get changed to often.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

In the Atlantic we generally used a 7-10 hook rig w/ a 1# on the bottom and an 8oz-1# egg sinker further up the leader to allow it to lie on the bottom just as described. 

+1 on the separation of hooks, and we staggered the bottom few hooks to be the largest and bigger baits too. You never know what's the flavor/set-up of the day either. Have also been out w/ folks that used materail soaked in menhaden oil as bait...gotta watch out for the sharks like this though.

Sometimes its hard to get folks to realize there is no checking your bait in this fishing even if using an electric reel


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

DAWGONIT said:


> In the Atlantic we generally used a 7-10 hook rig w/ a 1# on the bottom and an 8oz-1# egg sinker further up the leader to allow it to lie on the bottom just as described.
> 
> +1 on the separation of hooks, and we staggered the bottom few hooks to be the largest and bigger baits too. You never know what's the flavor/set-up of the day either. Have also been out w/ folks that used materail soaked in menhaden oil as bait...gotta watch out for the sharks like this though.
> 
> Sometimes its hard to get folks to realize there is no checking your bait in this fishing even if using an electric reel


Dawggonit

Your reply has raised several questions from me.
I have the menhaden oil, and used it to "spice" up my cut bait during the summer months of fishing. It did not seem to increase my catch rate. 
Also, if there is no checking the bait, do you wait until a fish pulls the line and then retrieve or let it wait for additional fish to bit?

And thanks for the information.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

ghost95 said:


> To keep from slipping we use a bimini twist in the braid to a barrel knot on the snap swivel. This allows one leg of the line to the swivel to break and the other is still remain attached. A touch of super glue can be used to keep the braid knot tight. It's usually rigged before we leave the dock and the deep drop rig doesn't get changed to often.


That's the same thing I do with the electric reels but I don't use any glue. This way the rod and reel are ready all the time with a ball bearing snap swivel on the end of the line ready to attach the bottom rig. I also add about 12" of the fluorescent tubing onto the braided line above the snap swivel so the guy's wont reel accidentally reel the line into the rod tip.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

paxton said:


> I have the menhaden oil, and used it to "spice" up my cut bait during the summer months of fishing. It did not seem to increase my catch rate. Also, if there is no checking the bait, do you wait until a fish pulls the line and then retrieve or let it wait for additional fish to bit? QUOTE]
> 
> The oil was only used on artificial medium & not implied it will produce more fish per se.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

braid / mono - slim beauty or wind leader connected with bimini

braid / swivels? - Uni or a uni  I am going to experiment with a benjamin knot for jigging.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

Eastern Tackle said:


> braid / mono - slim beauty or wind leader connected with bimini
> 
> braid / swivels? - Uni or a uni  I am going to experiment with a benjamin knot for jigging.


 
ET

Do you tie straight to braid when jigging, or do you use a leader?

Regards


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

paxton said:


> ET
> 
> Do you tie straight to braid when jigging, or do you use a leader?
> 
> Regards


Leader always. 20' of Jinkai mono or Seagar Flouro. I make my own windons and connect them to the braid using a loop to loop with a mini bimini in the braid.

Braid is not abrasion resistant. That is its achielles heel. The shot of leader protects you somewhat from the rocks and sometimes the fish itself if it gets around a fin, in the mouth, etc.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

uni-to-uni since the lines are dissimilar in size. super glue optional.


----------

